# Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?



## Nobody2512 (17. Oktober 2017)

*Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

Hallo,
Ich bin ein wenig überfordert mit der Auswahl der richtigen Silent Wings 3 Lüfter. Möchte ein Fractal Design Define C mit Lüftern ausstatten (2x140mm vorne, 1x120mm hinten) und die Lüfter meines Thermalright Silver Arrow (2x140mm) austauschen.

Jetzt wäre die Frage: Gibt es Nachteile der PWM Version gegenüber der Nicht-PWM Version? Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit dem "PWM-Klackern" bei den SW3?
 Die Lüfter werden wohl nie mit den vollen 1000RPM laufen.

Welche Versionen verwende ich am besten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nobody


----------



## willi4000 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

Ich habe beide High Speed Versionen der Silent Wings 3 in 120 und 140mm. Ich würde die PWM Variante nehmen, lässt sich besser regeln . Meine Klackern nicht bzw ich höre es nicht.


----------



## NussiBussi (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

Ich nutze SW3 120mm pwm in der "normalen" Version als Lufi an der GraKa und höre ihn bei 1450rpm nicht bzw kaum.
Kann ihn uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Zur HighSpeed-Version kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Jedoch stand er damals mit in der Auswahl.

PWM lässt sich besser/ präziser regeln.
Bei deinen geplanten 1000rpm erscheint mir die normale Version besser geeignet...


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

Das kommt drauf an wie du regeln kannst...ich habe vier PWM Modelle (1x 120 und 3x 140) und kein PWM Klackern/Ticken bemerkt.
Die High-Speed Varianten sind imo uninteressant, wenn man über 1500 U/Min bzw gar über 2000 U/min benötigt, hat man gänzlich andere Probleme


----------



## BosnaMaster (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

Ich benutze auch die PWM Version, lässt sich eigentlich super Steuern. Kann die SilentWings 3 nur empfehlen. 

Habe auch 3 Standard und 2 Highspeed drin. Hinten zum Abzug und vorne für die Frische Luft. Für alle Fälle. xD 

Edit: Ah ja habe glaube alles 140er drin, zwei vorne, zwei oben und einen hinten. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

Ähm, nur so als Hinweis: dir ist aber bewusst, dass du die SW3 nur mit Bastelei an den Silver Arrow pappen kannst? Weil im Gegensatz zu den SW2 haben die SW3 keine Wechselecken mit Loch für Klammern, sondern die haben nur Ecken für die Stiftbefestigung und Ecken für die Schraubenbefestigung am Radiator. Mit der Kabelbindermethode kann man zwar auch nen SW3 an nen Kühler pappen, sieht dann halt einfach nicht ganz so hübsch aus wie mit Klammern.
Selbst nutze ich in den Gehäusen jeweils die Shadow Wings Mid Speed 140mm/Silent Wings 2 120mm (beim Intel laufen alle fix mit 9V, beim AMD geregelt über ne externe Lüsteu) und an den Radiatoren die SW3 High Speed PWM 120mm/140mm. Mir war wichtig, dass ich nach oben hin noch Luft hab, falls mal nötig. Klackern oder schleifen gibt es nix, am Anfang kam von den 120mm jeweils beim anlaufen kurz ein gaaaaaaaaanz feines ticken, doch dieses verschwand von selbst nach ner Woche (vermute mal, dass es am Lager bzw. der Schmiermittelverteilung lag). Leistungsmässig sind sie halt keine Performancemodelle (ok, die High Speed auf Vollgas wohl schon  ), doch dafür halt in den meisten Lebenslagen schön leise.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

gut mitgedacht! Thermalright nutzt ja ständig Klammern fürs vorder Loch im Rahmen :\


----------



## Nobody2512 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Ähm, nur so als Hinweis: dir ist aber bewusst, dass du die SW3 nur mit Bastelei an den Silver Arrow pappen kannst? Weil im Gegensatz zu den SW2 haben die SW3 keine Wechselecken mit Loch für Klammern, sondern die haben nur Ecken für die Stiftbefestigung und Ecken für die Schraubenbefestigung am Radiator. Mit der Kabelbindermethode kann man zwar auch nen SW3 an nen Kühler pappen, sieht dann halt einfach nicht ganz so hübsch aus wie mit Klammern.
> Selbst nutze ich in den Gehäusen jeweils die Shadow Wings Mid Speed 140mm/Silent Wings 2 120mm (beim Intel laufen alle fix mit 9V, beim AMD geregelt über ne externe Lüsteu) und an den Radiatoren die SW3 High Speed PWM 120mm/140mm. Mir war wichtig, dass ich nach oben hin noch Luft hab, falls mal nötig. Klackern oder schleifen gibt es nix, am Anfang kam von den 120mm jeweils beim anlaufen kurz ein gaaaaaaaaanz feines ticken, doch dieses verschwand von selbst nach ner Woche (vermute mal, dass es am Lager bzw. der Schmiermittelverteilung lag). Leistungsmässig sind sie halt keine Performancemodelle (ok, die High Speed auf Vollgas wohl schon  ), doch dafür halt in den meisten Lebenslagen schön leise.



Stimmt der Silver Arrow hat die Klammern. 
Gibt es da besser geeignete Lüfter?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Noctua NF-A14 PWM bzw. ULN?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

A15 ist dein Kandidat, wegen Rundrahmen


----------



## Polypropylen (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

Macht es überhaupt einen Unterschied die normalen 140mm PWM versus die Highspeed 140mm PWM wenn die bei identischer Drehzahl laufen?


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*

nö


----------



## KnSN (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welche Version der Silent Wings 3 für Gehäuse und CPU Kühler?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die High-Speed Varianten sind imo uninteressant, wenn man über 1500 U/Min bzw gar über 2000 U/min benötigt, hat man gänzlich andere Probleme



No comment! xD


----------

